# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Would a Hair Transplant Be a Permanent Hair Loss Solution For My 26 Year Old Son?

## tbtadmin

My 26 year old son has been losing his hair since about the age of 18. Hair loss runs on my side of the family so I feel somewhat responsible for what he is going through. It breaks my heart to see him so unhappy and I would like to help him if I can. [...]

More...

----------


## Speegs

Hello, it depends on his hair loss progression but potentially he could frame his face with a transplant and learn to live with the back or simply keep up with his hair loss over time by having procedures once a decade or so to keep pace with his thinning.

Best of luck, stay on finasteride.

----------


## HelpROGER

I have a concerned Mom too. I was scheduled to have surgery with MHR, but my mother had a bad feeling about it and started to research hair transplants on the internet. When she found The American Hair Loss Association and this site she told me that I should check them out and here I am. Thankfully I canceled my surgery and have learned more from this site and the others associated with it then I even imagined I could have in such a short time. 

Your son is lucky to have a Mom lie you and  Im very lucky to have my mom, but I think he should take a step back and start with Propecia and see how he does before going for a hair transplant.

----------

